# carattere  [RISOLTO]

## C4RD0Z4

Ciao ho un problema col carattere dell'euro. In console non mi si vede, anche se ho seguito per filo e per segno sia la guida sulla localizzazione sia quella su unicode. Pensavo dipendesse dalla variabile CONSOLEFONT; infatti l'ho settata a "lat9w-16" , un font che contiene il simbolo . Mentre per la KEYMAP utilizzo il classico it. Qualcuno ha delle idee sulla causa di questo malfinzionamento? Comunquel sul fronte xorg, tutto funziona alla perfezione.

----------

## crisandbea

nel kernel hai settato questo:

```

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

```

prova a vedere tramite:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config  | grep NLS

```

se hai attiva quella opzione andando sulla barra del terminale, c'è una opzione Terminale, 

dove ti consente di scegliere la codifica che vuoi usare.  scegli quella che ti ho appena detto,  e dovrebbe fungere.

ciauz

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Pensavo dipendesse dalla variabile CONSOLEFONT; infatti l'ho settata a "lat9w-16" , un font che contiene il simbolo . Mentre per la KEYMAP utilizzo il classico it. Qualcuno ha delle idee sulla causa di questo malfinzionamento?

 Non è un malfunzionamento e hai dimenticato di dirci, probabilmente, che usi "AltGr+e" per scrivere il simbolo dell'euro.

Se così è, usa

```
EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="euro2"
```

 in /etc/conf.d/keymaps (magari, levando 'euro' se lo usi).

Ciao.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ok grazie dei connsigli, appena torno a casa proverò. Una domanda: ma è cambiato qualcosa utlimamente in Gentoo per quanto riguarda le KEYMAPS e CONSOLEFONTS? No perchè avevo già installato Gentoo su questo computer e non avevo mai trovato simili "intoppi".

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Io è almeno tre anni che uso Gentoo, ma a parte UTF-8 non mi sembra sia cambiato nulla...

Ciao.

----------

## Josuke

invece stranamente a me non si vede con firefox ma in console si....lo vedo anche con opera...sembra un problema di firefox..vi risulta?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> sembra un problema di firefox..vi risulta?

 Sto usando Firefox 1.5 e non ho problemi di sorta: 

Ciao.

----------

## Josuke

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   sembra un problema di firefox..vi risulta? Sto usando Firefox 1.5 e non ho problemi di sorta: ����
> 
> Ciao.

 

che strano....per esempio in evolution la mail di questo post la vedo con il simbolo corretto, apro firefox e vedo un cerchio con un un punto interrogativo dentro...

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> apro firefox e vedo un cerchio con un un punto interrogativo dentro...

 Come la vedo io in questo momento, dal tuo quote... Che codifica usi per il forum? Cosa sceglie il tuo firefox?

Ciao.

----------

## Josuke

mm si è la codifica...se metto occidentale iso8859-1 lo vedo correttamente altrimenti con iso8859-15 no

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   Pensavo dipendesse dalla variabile CONSOLEFONT; infatti l'ho settata a "lat9w-16" , un font che contiene il simbolo . Mentre per la KEYMAP utilizzo il classico it. Qualcuno ha delle idee sulla causa di questo malfinzionamento? Non è un malfunzionamento e hai dimenticato di dirci, probabilmente, che usi "AltGr+e" per scrivere il simbolo dell'euro.
> 
> Se così è, usa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora, nel kernel ho compilato il supporto NLS sia per la codifica utf8 ( che utilizzo di default ), sia per ISO8859_15. Inoltre ho apportato quella modifica a /etc/conf.d/keymaps , ma nulla di fatto.

EDIT: corretto /etc/conf.d/consolefont con /etc/conf.d/keymaps

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Inoltre ho apportato quella modifica a /etc/conf.d/consolefont , ma nulla di fatto.

 Ma non era /etc/conf.d/keymaps? Spero sia solo un errore di distrazione il tuo ultimo...

Inoltre, per avere effetto senza riavviare, devi riavviare almeno keymaps:

```
# /etc/init.d/keymaps restart
```

Ciao.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   Inoltre ho apportato quella modifica a /etc/conf.d/consolefont , ma nulla di fatto. Ma non era /etc/conf.d/keymaps? Spero sia solo un errore di distrazione il tuo ultimo...
> 
> Inoltre, per avere effetto senza riavviare, devi riavviare almeno keymaps:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si scusa, ho sbagliato a riportare il nome del file, ma la modifica era corretta. Grazie del consiglio, ma già sapevo come riavviare il servizio senza fare il reboot. Può dipendere dal fatto che abbia una tastiera diversa rispetto all'altra volta che ho installato Gentoo?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Beh, non credo, se le cose funzionano come l'altra volta in X vuol dire che la tastiera funziona come l'altra. Mi sembra molto strano che non funzioni, comunque. Hai qualche altra EXTENDED_KEYMAP abilitata?

Ciao.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

avevo sbagliato io! Funziona correttamente aggiungendo l'opzione euro2 a EXTENDED_KEYMAP. Ieri sera si vedeva che avevo sonno...infatti devo aver riavviato lo script sbagliato. Grazie ancora; metto il tag RISOLTO.

PS: comunque ho installato già una volta Gentoo su questo computer e anche sul mio portatile, ma una cosa del genere non mi era mai accaduta.

----------

## riverdragon

Sia con firefox che con epiphany non vedo i caratteri ¤ di questo thread, escluso quello che ho scritto io in questa riga.

In console lo vedo benissimo

```
tommi@tomnote ~ $ locale

LANG=it_IT.ISO-8859-15

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_TIME="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_NAME="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_ALL=it_IT.ISO-8859-15
```

```
tommi@tomnote ~ $ locale -a

C

it_IT

it_IT@euro

POSIX
```

```
CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso 8859-15"
```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Sia con firefox che con epiphany non vedo i caratteri ¤ di questo thread, escluso quello che ho scritto io in questa riga.

 Temo sia una questione di codifica, come ha detto precedentemente Josuke; controlla che tu stia usando ISO-8859-1 quando vedi questo thread. Altrimenti, facci sapere.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> In console lo vedo benissimo
> 
> ```
> tommi@tomnote ~ $ locale
> 
> ...

 Questo è strano... dovresti avere la stessa dicitura nelle variabili d'ambiente e quella con locale -a (quindi, dovrebbe esserci scritto ovunque it_IT@euro). Hai provato a rigenerare i locales e impostare correttamente il locale da /etc/env.d/02locale?

Ciao.

----------

## riverdragon

In firefox uso iso 8859-15, ma anche 8859-1 ha lo stesso problema.

```
tomnote ~ # locale-gen

 * Generating 2 locales (this might take a while)

 *  (1/2) Generating it_IT.ISO-8859-15@euro ...

 *  (2/2) Generating it_IT.ISO-8859-15 ...

 * Generation complete
```

Questo è il contenuto di /etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

LC_ALL="it_IT.ISO-8859-15"

MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"
```

locale -a però rimane come postato anche dopo la rigenerazione delle codifiche.

Questo è il contenuto di /etc/locale.gen

```
it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT ISO-8859-15
```

Sto sbagliando qualcosa?

EDIT: Ho provato a impostare "it_IT@euro" in /etc/env.d/02locale e dopo env-update && source /etc/profile l'output di locale è ora

```
tomnote ~ # locale

LANG=it_IT@euro

LC_CTYPE="it_IT@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT@euro"

LC_TIME="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

LC_PAPER="it_IT@euro"

LC_NAME="it_IT@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL=it_IT@euro
```

Se dopo il riavvio di firefox/del sistema vedo tutto correttamente, editerò il post.

EDIT2: non cambia nulla, vedo sempre il punto di domanda dentro un circoletto.

----------

